# how to remove a tire jack?



## chellrie25 (May 29, 2008)

My husband is in the dark waiting for me to look up how to get the case off of a 2007 Frontier tire jack. He know it is located in the back of the truck behind the double cab seat, but he cannot find a hand screw or anything else to get it off. Any sugestions????


----------



## chellrie25 (May 29, 2008)

help my husband get home.


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Turn the fork w/the hole & slot on the end of the jack counter clockwise (as if lowering it) to loosen the jack from its mounting bracket. It may take a screwdriver for added leverage to get it loose. Z


----------

